# @NIMS 100 and 700



## surub (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys

For the last 5 day I have been trying to get on FEMA to do the NIMS 100 and 700. Everytime I try to do them, I get a "Cannot be displayed" error.

Anyone else getting that problem? 
Also, is there any way I can do the NIMS 100 and 700 aside from the internet? Because I need them by May 5th.

Thanks
~surub


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 28, 2009)

Seems to be working for me.

Also, If you want the results faster, I would think the internet is the way to go. You find out if you passed or not right then and your certificate is e-mailed to you within I think two days. I have never done one aside from the internet, (do they even do them on paper anymore?) If it is faster, how?


----------



## surub (Apr 28, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Seems to be working for me.
> 
> Also, If you want the results faster, I would think the internet is the way to go. You find out if you passed or not right then and your certificate is e-mailed to you within I think two days. I have never done one aside from the internet, (do they even do them on paper anymore?) If it is faster, how?




Hmm weird... I guess I'll keep on trying to do it online


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

surub said:


> Hey guys
> 
> For the last 5 day I have been trying to get on FEMA to do the NIMS 100 and 700. Everytime I try to do them, I get a "Cannot be displayed" error.
> 
> ...



No problem here getting on.  Try another computer or you can search for an NIMS class nearby (computer easier and quicker).  In my area the local colege offers them as does teh Sheriff's Office.  BTW:  If you do go online to do the 100 and 700, take a few extra minutes to take the 200 and 800.  Question:  Why do you need them by the 5th?


----------



## surub (Apr 28, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> No problem here getting on.  Try another computer or you can search for an NIMS class nearby (computer easier and quicker).  In my area the local colege offers them as does teh Sheriff's Office.  BTW:  If you do go online to do the 100 and 700, take a few extra minutes to take the 200 and 800.  Question:  Why do you need them by the 5th?



My instructor needs them. I got practicals coming up soon.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

surub said:


> My instructor needs them. I got practicals coming up soon.



So, in Conn. they require ICS 100 for new EMT-B certifications?


----------



## reaper (Apr 28, 2009)

They should not be required for class? They should be required by an employer.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

reaper said:


> They should not be required for class? They should be required by an employer.



Agreed.  That was my question.  It is my understandnig that ICS 100 & 200 (and the additioanal IS 700 & 800 to complete certification) was going to be mandatory son for Public Safety / Emergency Response / First Responder Agencies everywhere, but not a a prerequisit to an EMS _Class_.  I know in California we were basiclly told that it was not mandatory for our entire team to certify, but if we didn't then the feds & state would probably reject any grant money requests... so at this point everyone I know in this field are ICS 100/200 certified (Fire, EMS, Law, SAR, Forest Serivce, Corrections, Animal Control, transportation, etc...).  *It just seems odd to require students to have them as a requirement to becoming an EMT without providing a means by which to get them through the class.*


----------



## micsaver (Apr 28, 2009)

It was required by my employer. It was long, but not hard to pass. 

If I remember correctly you're gonna wanna make sure that you have the right plug-ins for your browser, like Media Player and/or Adobe flash player.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 28, 2009)

DId you all use the study guide that FEMA provides on their site, or did you just take it without it?

I've been putting it off for a while, that study guide looked intimidating.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> DId you all use the study guide that FEMA provides on their site, or did you just take it without it?
> 
> I've been putting it off for a while, that study guide looked intimidating.



The 100/700 was pretty easy for me, I just read through the study guide once; 200/800 required me to spend a little more time studying just to make sure I had it.  The study literature is very intemidating and confusing without a working knowledge on how it works in real life.  There is a lot of jargon and command prinicples that make little sense no mtter how much you read it, unless you have seen it used in real life.  Fire has a distinct advantage in this regard (especially in my state) as the work every incident by the ICS, especilly those larger fires.  In SAR we use it as well quite often, which was the only reason I was as familiar with it as i was for the testing.  INHO, a real class by a real instructor, while being just as dry and boring, is preferable to the do it yourself, cheat to pass if you want, FEMA way.


----------



## syd (Apr 28, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So, in Conn. they require ICS 100 for new EMT-B certifications?



They are going to be instituting it into the EMT-B class here (NM) next semester. Along with 200 and 700...


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

syd said:


> They are going to be instituting it into the EMT-B class here (NM) next semester. Along with 200 and 700...



Interesting... and probably a good idea as long as it is in addition to the EMT class and not thrown into the class to take up 4-8 hours of the already inadequate time they have to teach EMT students.  but as I said before, the class doesn't really explain how it works in real life.  You need to see it first on a larger incident and then reread the material... then it makes more sense.  The only thing most people can take away from the ICS courses is "Know what your job is and who you report to."


----------



## silver (Apr 28, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> So, in Conn. they require ICS 100 for new EMT-B certifications?



No...however the OP may be taking the class with an agency and they would want it.


----------



## mycrofft (Apr 28, 2009)

*Look for any 800 numbers for help and call them.*

Do you have to register to take them? USed to, and if you didn't you could "get into" the class (virtually) but it would eventually hit a stop, usually when you were ready to test out or some such.
Try another computer, take your time, and when you're done, browse the other classes. The class for people who are deployable is a good informational one.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 28, 2009)

The FEMA NIMS Resource Center:
http://www.fema.gov/emergency/nims/

The Online FEMA Emergency Management Institute NIMS Training
https://www.training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp

Like mycrofft said, look into the other IS courses FEMA offers online.


----------



## apagea99 (Apr 28, 2009)

We are required to do them for class as well: IS-100.a, IS-200.a, and IS-700.a. I did them all 2 weeks ago and got my certs the same day. I have had a few classmates say they can't get on the NIMS site in the past week.


----------



## HotelCo (Apr 28, 2009)

I just did the 100, thankfully it wasn't too confusing. A lot of common sense things. 700... here I come.


----------



## surub (Apr 29, 2009)

apagea99 said:


> We are required to do them for class as well: IS-100.a, IS-200.a, and IS-700.a. I did them all 2 weeks ago and got my certs the same day. I have had a few classmates say they can't get on the NIMS site in the past week.



Yeah but my class only needs IS 100  and IS 700


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 29, 2009)

Well I used to go thru the EMI site at training.fema.gov but that dosent work now. I have on clue how to get to the ICS courses now.


----------



## surub (Apr 29, 2009)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Well I used to go thru the EMI site at training.fema.gov but that dosent work now. I have on clue how to get to the ICS courses now.



Yeah I know it's a pain.


----------



## LAS46 (Apr 29, 2009)

Try going directly to this site... I got in on the first try.

http://www.fema.gov/emergency/nims/IncidentCommandSystem.shtm#item7

B)


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 29, 2009)

LAS46 said:


> Try going directly to this site... I got in on the first try.
> 
> http://www.fema.gov/emergency/nims/IncidentCommandSystem.shtm#item7
> 
> B)



The site I listed originally isn't working for most?  

The Online FEMA Emergency Management Institute NIMS Training
https://www.training.fema.gov/IS/NIMS.asp


----------



## surub (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok godamn it. These FEMA guys are pissing me off right now.  I can only find the IS 100, there is no link for the 700s.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

surub said:


> Ok godamn it. These FEMA guys are pissing me off right now.  I can only find the IS 100, there is no link for the 700s.



http://training.fema.gov/emiweb/is/is700a.asp


----------



## surub (Apr 30, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> http://training.fema.gov/emiweb/is/is700a.asp



Thanks Mountain, apparently every time you give me a FEMA link, it actually works!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Apr 30, 2009)

surub said:


> Thanks Mountain, apparently every time you give me a FEMA link, it actually works!



B)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





^_^


----------

